# Dudas sobre Funtoo

## simonbcn

¿Alguno usáis Funtoo? ¿Qué mejoras, a nivel practico de usuario, encontráis con respecto a Gentoo? ¿Lo usáis con entorno de escritorio?

¿La instalación de KDE sería igual que en Gentoo?

Saludos.

----------

## Charlybrown79

Hola

Yo lo tengo instalado en 3 pc's desde hace unos meses y estoy encantado, me parece una maravilla de distribucion. 

Tiene varias diferencias y ventajas teoricas respecto a gentoo pero a mi personalmente en la practica me va muchisimo mejor, tanto en rama estable como inestable.

Como sabras portage esta basado en git con lo cual va mas rapido y el arbol es mucho mas compacto y reducido en terminos de tamaño, con lo cual que al sincronizar este se hace mucho mas rapido.

No hay tantos perfiles, esta mas simplificado pero por lo visto estan trabajando en mas perfiles como pueden ser el perfil hardened.

Hay varios stage 3 ya compilados para las siguientes arquitecturas (tanto en rama estable como inestable):

- amd64

- intel core 2 64

- generic 64 

- amd 64 k8 32 

- core 2 32 

- i486 

- i686 

- etc, etc...

Hay varias fuentes extra para compilar nuestros kernel; las fuentes de ubuntu-server, desbian-sources, sysstemrescue-sources...incluso un kernel binario heredado del de red hat.

Desde casi sus inicios usaron openrc y baselayout 2, con lo cual la innovacion y performance son algunas de sus cualidades.

package.mask es un directorio y los archivos de configuracion de portage y sus paquetes se pueden dejar mas centrados y organizados.

Diferencias para su intalacion, oficialmente funtoo no tene live cd, ni falta que le hace. Aunque recomiendan system-rescue basado en gentoo, 

Segun dicen y sobre mi experiencia funtoo estable recibe algunos paquetes algo mas modernos que gentoo estable y funtoo inestable es mas estable que gentoo inestable.

Funtoo recibe los cambios de Gentoo, una vez cada 12 horas. Por el contrario, el arbol de Gentoo rsync recibe actualizaciones cada hora.

Los arboles son practicamente identicos aunque existen pequeñas diferencias significativas, sobretodo en lo que respecta a los perfiles, pearl, python, ruby, udev y lvm2, openrc y baselayout.

Paludis, pkgcore no estan todavia soportados aunque creo que estan trabajando en ello, hardened oficialmente no esta del todo soportado aunque creo que anda bien. Espero comprobarlo pronto.

Se puede instalar en particiones MBR asi como las nuevas particiones GPT/GUID que me parecen una pasada y diria que son el futuro, algunas de sus ventajas son:

- Soporta discos duros de 2 TB + para el arranque

- Apoya a cientos de particiones por disco de cualquier tamaño

Diferencias al intalar podrian ser al configurar la red, mucho mas simple que en gentoo, las mencionadas particiones GPT/GUID y diria yo que algo mas de rapidez y simplicidad, tanto en instalacion, configuracion y manejo diario.

Siento el tochazo pero hacia tiempo que queria dar un poco a conocer Funtoo, la cual considero mas que un fork por muchas razones, como el simple hecho de que Daniel Robbins es el fundador y principal responsable de esta, sin mencionar su implicacion y palpable ilusion y lo accesible que es.

Una autentica pena qe no sea mas conocida y no tenga soporte en español.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Yo hace tiempo que oigo hablar de Funtoo: de vez en cuando alguien lo nombra, pero no sabía que diferencias tenía respecto a Gentoo.

Se agradece el análisis. Ahora bien, cuando dices que no hay soporte en español, ¿Te refieres a un foro como en Gentoo? ¿O a que no está todavía acabada la internacionalización de los paquetes?

----------

## Charlybrown79

La internacionalizacion de los paquetes es la misma que en gentoo por que los paquetes practicamente son los mismos.

Mas bien me referia a la web, foros, wiki etc. 

Por otra parte debo decir que teniendo muy poca idea de ingles no tuve mayor problema en instalar y mantener varios funtoo, creo que cualquiera familiarizado con gentoo puede instalarlo sin la menor incidencia.

A ver si alguien se anima, saludos

----------

